# WANTED: Rome-themed music



## VanCrusty (Jun 17, 2016)

I love music that has the "feel" of the ancient world. Usually, it is in movies or video games. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find very much. Does anyone else have the same taste? Any albums to recommend?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I think not much outside the movies. Here's a bit of it, which was later filched without credit for the movie _Troy_.






And there's always that Roman legion marching along. Listen to the end!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

This is interesting, music from ancient rome.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don not forget to give the credits to the recordings you using , ask permission first .


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

After reading the title of this thread, I instantly thought of Respighi's _Fountains of Rome_ and _Pines of Rome_. I have a few of these, but the top two for me are by von Karajan, with the Berlin Philharmonic, and Louis Lane, with the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra. I personally feel the Atlanta does a great job, and the Telarc sound is wonderful (particularly in the _Pines of the Appian Way_ movement.) Respighi 's _Ancient Aires and Dances_ is also worth a listen. In the Film vein, I am partial to Mills Rózsa's _Quo Vadis_ soundtrack, with the RPO. As for authentic ancient music, the recommendations from the above posters are well worth seeking out.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The self-appointed mod is here again :tiphat:


----------

